# Recording ends before show ends



## David B Gregory (Feb 26, 2018)

I have a problem recording shows, mainly TLC and HGTV on Xfinity. They are off by 2 minutes I get the end of the previous show and the one I record ends 2 minutes early. Aggravating!
I have run clock update on network with no improvement.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I just checked. The TiVo clock service is within a second of my PC.

Some more information: Clock off in Roamio by 2 minutes


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

David B Gregory said:


> I have a problem recording shows, mainly TLC and HGTV on Xfinity. They are off by 2 minutes I get the end of the previous show and the one I record ends 2 minutes early. Aggravating!
> I have run clock update on network with no improvement.


Sounds like you need to adjust your 1P for those shows assuming your TiVo is showing the correct time (bring up time.gov on your mobile device and compare to your TiVo).

Scott


----------



## global_dev (Mar 15, 2010)

dont some channels now do begin and end off the :30s? i see it all the time.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Every know and then, my shows get cut off too early as well.


----------



## V7Goose (May 28, 2005)

Some channels are notorious for this, and even some specific shows are always off. For example, Last Man Standing on FOX always seems to start and end about 30 seconds early, and the show following it always runs about 30 seconds long, so if I do not pad the recording by one minute, it is cut off. Similarly, the 5:00 pm news shows I watch are ALWAYS already in progress at 5:00, so if I care about the first little blurb of the lead story, I have to start my recordings 1 minute early.

Of course you cannot always know when this is going to happen, but when you to see it repeatedly on a specific program or channel, the only solution is to adjust your recording start or stop padding times to match what the station is doing.


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

Stations do it so much in the Mountain Time Zone, all my SP's start 2 minutes early and go 2 minutes longer.
Still, there will be instances where it either misses the beginning of the show, or cuts off before the end.
Used to be a huge issue in the days of single tuner and 2 tuner TiVo's, not so much now that I have a couple 4 tuner models.


----------

